# Got my first deactivation warning...



## vesolehome (Aug 2, 2015)

Uber's not happy with my acceptance percentage. Anyone get this before? I guess they are going to force me, an independent contractor, how many rides I must accept to keep driving for them. I guess I'll have to drive 20 minutes to take someone a mile. As long as Uber makes their money off my loss.


----------



## UberMeansSuper (Aug 3, 2015)

Are you ACRO'ing within 15 seconds?


----------



## vesolehome (Aug 2, 2015)

UberMeansSuper said:


> Are you ACRO'ing within 15 seconds?


What's ACRO?


----------



## UberMeansSuper (Aug 3, 2015)

ACRO means:
*A*ccept
*C*ancel
*R*eason: *O*ther.

So, word on the street is, if you are needing to skip on a fare, but you want to stay logged on and not let it hit your acceptance rate, you accept the ping (even if it's crap), and, *within 15 seconds* (you should be able to do this in about 10 seconds, really), you hit Cancel and select "Other" as the reason you're cancelling. This shouldn't hit your acceptance rate.


----------



## vesolehome (Aug 2, 2015)

UberMeansSuper said:


> ACRO means:
> *A*ccept
> *C*ancel
> *R*eason: *O*ther.
> ...


Thanks. I'm not doing that but it seems the Uber will tell me I have a high "other" cancel rate...LOL! Fuber!


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

vesolehome said:


> Uber's not happy with my acceptance percentage. Anyone get this before? I guess they are going to force me, an independent contractor, how many rides I must accept to keep driving for them. I guess I'll have to drive 20 minutes to take someone a mile. As long as Uber makes their money off my loss.


Uber leaves me alone and does not moan to me about my abysmal acceptance and cancelation rates. Lyft sent me a warning about canx rates a week ago; first ever.


----------



## vesolehome (Aug 2, 2015)

elelegido said:


> Uber leaves me alone and does not moan to me about my abysmal acceptance and cancelation rates. Lyft sent me a warning about canx rates a week ago; first ever.


My acceptance rate with Lyft is even worse because I refuse to drive 25 minutes for a PAX. Lyft is not strong in the Detroit market.


----------



## Uber Chiraq (Nov 4, 2015)

In Chicago they are total tight asses. They are aware when you ACRO and will deactivate drivers for at least 48 hours to prove their point. There is NO fear here about Uber treating drivers too much like employees.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

vesolehome said:


> Uber's not happy with my acceptance percentage.


What is your acceptance percentage?


----------



## LegacyX (Sep 25, 2015)

Not sure why you would do the ACRO process in the first place? Doesn't this create a worse experience for all involved? Your cancellations are increasing, and the pax are having to wait an increased time for the ride due to other drivers engaging in the same practice. 

I see a lot of complaining on these forums, but no real mind for the passenger. We are based in a customer service industry, our jobs rely on our ability to serve the consumer in a timely fashion. People who engage in the practices listed above are hurting the entire community of drivers who participate in driving for Uber and Lyft. 

I understand not wanting to drive far (in miles) for a pax, but timewise really doesn't impact your costs. If you're driving 25 mins through heavy traffic to reach a pax 5 or 10 miles away, that's still a relatively cheap cost to drive there and your earnings on time from the fare I.E. heavy traffic pattern, etc. will allow you to recoup most of the costs spent waiting on traffic to get to the pax. As a former owner of a taxi business in KCMO, I can tell you that a lot of times the fares that you have to drive a distance to get to are worth it. More often than not longer drives to get to a pax mean longer drives to their destination. Not always, but most times. 

I'm not saying you should accept every trip no matter the distance, but I do advocate being more open to doing things you normally wouldn't. A lot of times those experiences work out better in the end. Plus, you're adding credibility and service to the marketplace in that area which can increase the volume of business. Once one person says they took an Uber from that neighborhood, then their friends start using it, and it grows and grows. Focusing on the short game, alleviates the possibly of long term profits.


----------



## LegacyX (Sep 25, 2015)

vesolehome said:


> Uber's not happy with my acceptance percentage. Anyone get this before? I guess they are going to force me, an independent contractor, how many rides I must accept to keep driving for them. I guess I'll have to drive 20 minutes to take someone a mile. As long as Uber makes their money off my loss.


Even as an independent contractor, when you signed up you knew there would be a rating system as a driver. You knew the impacts, I'm not sure why you're surprised.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

UberMeansSuper said:


> Are you ACRO'ing within 15 seconds?


Where do you get the 15 second criteria? I saw another poster claim that if you cancel within 15 seconds the cancellation doesn't register in Uber's system. Is that the rationale? Because I find that difficult to believe.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Coachman said:


> Where do you get the 15 second criteria? I saw another poster claim that if you cancel within 15 seconds the cancellation doesn't register in Uber's system. Is that the rationale? Because I find that difficult to believe.


You have 15 seconds to accept the call before it counts as not accepted, it was figured out if you cancel within that time frame it never shows up on your rides.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Coachman said:


> Where do you get the 15 second criteria? I saw another poster claim that if you cancel within 15 seconds the cancellation doesn't register in Uber's system. Is that the rationale? Because I find that difficult to believe.


It won't show up on your ledger..... but not because it never registered in Uber's system that you canceled it. It doesn't show up on your ledger for the same reason non-accepted requests don't show up on your ledger. The reason they don't is every rider request is given a record with a unique ID in the Uber database, and the record cannot be assigned to two drivers at once. When you cancel within 15 seconds, the request gets forwarded to next closest driver, just like a non-accepted request does.

All the records that show up on a drivers ledger at only the records that the driver was the last driver assigned the record. That means completed trips show up and cancels that never got forwarded to another driver. Cancels that got forwarded to another driver and requests that never got accepted never show up on the drivers ledger because the driver was not the last driver assigned the record.

Cancels that get forwarded to the next driver affect the drivers cancellation rate just like non-accepted requests affect the drivers acceptance rate. People here who claim Uber only knows about the cancels that appear on the driver's ledger are idiots. Of course Uber knows about the cancels that don't show up, just like they know about the pings the driver never accepted that aren't on the ledger either.


----------



## vesolehome (Aug 2, 2015)

LegacyX said:


> Not sure why you would do the ACRO process in the first place? Doesn't this create a worse experience for all involved? Your cancellations are increasing, and the pax are having to wait an increased time for the ride due to other drivers engaging in the same practice.
> 
> I see a lot of complaining on these forums, but no real mind for the passenger. We are based in a customer service industry, our jobs rely on our ability to serve the consumer in a timely fashion. People who engage in the practices listed above are hurting the entire community of drivers who participate in driving for Uber and Lyft.
> 
> ...


Rating has a lot to do with my acceptance. I just had a girl blow a guy in my backseat this weekend while their friend rode shotgun chatting with me the entire time. I rated them a 1. I should have stopped the ride but I'm newer and was t sure how to handle.
Now Uber tells me I can't work for them if I don't take low rates riders who perform oral sex in your backseat. Oh and if I stopped them, I get a 1 rating and uber won't reverse that either.


----------



## Luberon (Nov 24, 2014)

LegacyX said:


> Not sure why you would do the ACRO process in the first place? Doesn't this create a worse experience for all involved? Your cancellations are increasing, and the pax are having to wait an increased time for the ride due to other drivers engaging in the same practice.
> 
> I see a lot of complaining on these forums, but no real mind for the passenger. We are based in a customer service industry, our jobs rely on our ability to serve the consumer in a timely fashion. People who engage in the practices listed above are hurting the entire community of drivers who participate in driving for Uber and Lyft.
> 
> ...


 Actions have consequences. Since uber Walmart-ized their rates their customers get Walmart level service. Pay me more and I will drive longer and be more patient. Most drivers tend to be more patient with a surged ride for the same reason. Just like uberiis out to make profit so are sane drivers. If I wanted to do charity there are lots of options out there.


----------



## G0ldenState (Aug 5, 2015)

Exactly what i was thinking. Im an independent contractor and yet they're acting like my boss with rules and regulations. 
As you can see from my thread:
https://uberpeople.net/threads/just...more-cancellations-than-other-partners.41632/


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

G0ldenState said:


> Exactly what i was thinking. Im an independent contractor and yet they're acting like my boss with rules and regulations.


I'm not sure what you think the role of an independent contractor is. If you hire an independent contractor to build your house, he has to build it exactly as you specify in the contract. It's those pesky 'rules and regulations.'


----------



## G0ldenState (Aug 5, 2015)

Coachman said:


> I'm not sure what you think the role of an independent contractor is. If you hire an independent contractor to build your house, he has to build it exactly as you specify in the contract. It's those pesky 'rules and regulations.'


But would the hired independent contractor accept the job if he knew he was going to lose money on it? I highly doubt it.
The only reason i didnt accept alot of rides was for that exact reason, pick ups with no surge, 10+minutes away and they eventually go a couple blocks, and 25% commission for Uber. 
The only one making money was Uber.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

G0ldenState said:


> But would the hired independent contractor accept the job if he knew he was going to lose money on it? I highly doubt it.
> The only reason i didnt accept alot of rides was for that exact reason, pick ups with no surge, 10+minutes away and they eventually go a couple blocks, and 25% commission for Uber.
> The only one making money was Uber.


But that sounds like the building contractor who was caught cutting corners in order to make a profit. He should have calculated his costs before the job began.


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

don't just check time. if you accept a 6 minute pick up, you need to also check miles. if you are close to a freeway you can be driving 5 to 6 miles in that span. i never accept pick ups more than 3 miles and a half away. i'm in la $2.40 for a minimum trip.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

LegacyX said:


> I see a lot of complaining on these forums, but no real mind for the passenger.
> 
> I understand not wanting to drive far (in miles) for a pax, but timewise really doesn't impact your costs.
> 
> ...


I have stated more than once that many people in the TNC business have much to learn.

Is time not money in the cab business in Kansas City? Time *is decidedly* money in the cab business in Washington.

Again, time is money in the cab business, here. In addition, getting caught in traffic here, even if the meter is running, does not pay. You are best off here getting to your passenger quickly, getting him into the car quickly, delivering him to his destination as quickly and efficiently as possible and moving on to your next customer. Thus, if you waste all of that time and gasolene getting to the passenger, then waste more running the passenger your bottom line on that job has a red color to it.

..........it might mean that in Kansas City, but it does not mean that here, even fifty per-cent of the time. Thirty per-cent is closer to it.

I can cite one suburban cab company that built its business in just that way. When it started in 1965 with three cabs, everyone used to make fun of it and call it the "grocery store cab company". In eleven years, it was the premier cab company in that particular suburb.



Coachman said:


> Where do you get the 15 second criteria? I saw another poster claim that if you cancel within 15 seconds the cancellation doesn't register in Uber's system. Is that the rationale? Because I find that difficult to believe.


It may not show up on your "ledger", but Uber does know if you do it. One thing about a computer: it leaves tracks. You press a button or a key and it is recorded somewhere.


----------



## Luberon (Nov 24, 2014)

LegacyX said:


> Not sure why you would do the ACRO process in the first place? Doesn't this create a worse experience for all involved? Your cancellations are increasing, and the pax are having to wait an increased time for the ride due to other drivers engaging in the same practice.
> 
> I see a lot of complaining on these forums, but no real mind for the passenger. We are based in a customer service industry, our jobs rely on our ability to serve the consumer in a timely fashion. People who engage in the practices listed above are hurting the entire community of drivers who participate in driving for Uber and Lyft.
> 
> ...


Don't know why you are comparing taxi rates and practices to uber that has a decidedly different and cheaper payment structure. Am curious if you ever drove UberX at all you would understand that per minute rates are absolutely pathetic and never worth the wait in traffic even with a paying passenger on the ride. Besides, with uber you pay for all the added stress on your vehicle out of your miserly pay so you watch more closely your miles not just the gas burnt. Also, cabs usually get tips for the added trouble of going out of their way. Most uber rides are tipless.


----------



## simpsonsverytall (Nov 6, 2015)

LegacyX said:


> Not sure why you would do the ACRO process in the first place? Doesn't this create a worse experience for all involved? Your cancellations are increasing, and the pax are having to wait an increased time for the ride due to other drivers engaging in the same practice.
> 
> I see a lot of complaining on these forums, but no real mind for the passenger. We are based in a customer service industry, our jobs rely on our ability to serve the consumer in a timely fashion. People who engage in the practices listed above are hurting the entire community of drivers who participate in driving for Uber and Lyft.
> 
> ...


Have to disagree with much of this, other than the customer service aspect.

Accepting trips that 10minutes+away(by Uber's estimate, which often overlooks traffic as well) is going to be extremely inefficient in many markets. If you are in the suburbs or something, -that's different. 10 min in the suburbs may well be worth driving to. Maybe even from your spot in the city (say a trip just took you to the ghetto, now 10 min away in your hot-spot is a great request...).
But the idea that you should just drive to ALL requests doesn't work for me, and many others. If it works for you = cool.

Same with accepting requests that come in a half-second after a surge cycle during rush hour and pre-rush hour... The standards of a surge likely did not change, but the prices cycle through, and a passenger requests before it's humanly possible to turn off the App once the surge is over... Very reasonable to decline.

Uber doesn't give us much choice despite some of the cancellation method theories. Allowing pings to 'expire' seems to hurt drivers negatively just the same.
Uber is making a fortune and passengers have this awesome tool that is so good that it has crushed a good part of the taxi market... Drivers don't have to be making additional sacrifices here to be team playing customer servants. We can offer a high customer service experience AND have our partner Uber adjust the app to be friendly to both passengers and drivers.


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

The use of ARCO is simply a response to Ubers ridiculous acceptance policy. Rock and a hard place... It could easily be fixed by allowing each driver to set up certain parameters to work a given shift. Technology what?


----------



## HOUTXRon (Aug 23, 2015)

LegacyX said:


> Not sure why you would do the ACRO process in the first place? Doesn't this create a worse experience for all involved? Your cancellations are increasing, and the pax are having to wait an increased time for the ride due to other drivers engaging in the same practice.
> 
> I see a lot of complaining on these forums, but no real mind for the passenger. We are based in a customer service industry, our jobs rely on our ability to serve the consumer in a timely fashion. People who engage in the practices listed above are hurting the entire community of drivers who participate in driving for Uber and Lyft.
> 
> ...


Here we go again!


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

UberHammer said:


> It won't show up on your ledger..... but not because it never registered in Uber's system that you canceled it. It doesn't show up on your ledger for the same reason non-accepted requests don't show up on your ledger. The reason they don't is every rider request is given a record with a unique ID in the Uber database, and the record cannot be assigned to two drivers at once. When you cancel within 15 seconds, the request gets forwarded to next closest driver, just like a non-accepted request does.
> 
> All the records that show up on a drivers ledger at only the records that the driver was the last driver assigned the record. That means completed trips show up and cancels that never got forwarded to another driver. Cancels that got forwarded to another driver and requests that never got accepted never show up on the drivers ledger because the driver was not the last driver assigned the record.
> 
> Cancels that get forwarded to the next driver affect the drivers cancellation rate just like non-accepted requests affect the drivers acceptance rate. People here who claim Uber only knows about the cancels that appear on the driver's ledger are idiots. Of course Uber knows about the cancels that don't show up, just like they know about the pings the driver never accepted that aren't on the ledger either.


Weird for me they all show up. But if I cancel within 15sec it shows as just "cancelled" but after 15sec it shows as "cancelled by driver".


----------



## UberMeansSuper (Aug 3, 2015)

Using ACRO doesn't make one an idiot. It's just a (admittedly, overused) way for drivers to skip out on unprofitable rides.

If she's already been warned about a low acceptance rate, maybe even ACRO isn't a good idea after all. ACRO, like any other "illicit" way of getting around Uber's slavery-driven system should be used only when necessary.

OP may want to just move to a better areas, log off after drop-offs and check the rider app for surges, etc.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

G0ldenState said:


> But would the hired independent contractor accept the job if he knew he was going to lose money on it? I highly doubt it.
> The only reason i didnt accept alot of rides was for that exact reason, pick ups with no surge, 10+minutes away and they eventually go a couple blocks, and 25% commission for Uber.
> The only one making money was Uber.


No no no. Using the building contractor analogy, you would choose not to drive for Uber _at all!_
ACRO is a myth. Don't do it. Provide excellent customer service. Sometimes you have to each the veggies with your steak. Improving the brand by taking some hits help everyone.

We have a KOA that is about 1 mile from several bars, restaurants and liquor stores. It's also located in an area where there aren't a lot of Uber drivers. I happened to be on app last night and I got a ping to take some drunks (8PM!) back to their RV after picking up three GALLONS of whiskey. It was a $3.60 net ride. My only ping of the night. But I got a $20 tip and I decided to give a stack of cards to the front desk. They haven't heard of Uber and refuse to call taxis because they are so far away and hate to come all the way out there for short liquor runs. No less so than an Uber driver would want to drive 15 minutes for a bar hop. Yet, we're perfect for the job. Am I happy with a $3.60 earning in one night? No. But next time, they may want that $40 ride to downtown rather than unhook their Saturn from their $400,000 Class A motorhome.


----------



## Joe Falcone (Oct 5, 2015)

LegacyX said:


> Even as an independent contractor, when you signed up you knew there would be a rating system as a driver. You knew the impacts, I'm not sure why you're surprised.


Legacy,
i'm also new. And i ALSO felt mostly the same way you do. Well at least til now. Theres clearly situations where
using ACRO (or not) is desireable in order to skip a request. I'm in the West Suburbs and have found that driving
passengers into the city can be a nightmare. In the afternoon, if often takes me an hour to return back from what
is a 35 min ride into the city. In addition, it's difficult at best to try to give a ride back to my location, because i'm on the highway
either they espressway OR even I-95. So its a big investment in time here. The short rides are even worse, but i do them.
Driving to the airport is about a 32 fare (where we'd get around 25-27) from where i'm at, and seems like one of the better situations.
I'm not sure about where are you located but i'm out by Wayne/Villanova. I just wanted to share my expereinces with a fellow
philly area newbie. But my concise opionon of driving for Uber is that the pay is pretty lousy. And as far as surges, they are
difficult to get without working weekends or LATE. I have no interest in those because i did that in my previous job.
I do this part time fyi.
Thanks,
Joe


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

vesolehome said:


> Uber's not happy with my acceptance percentage. Anyone get this before? I guess they are going to force me, an independent contractor, how many rides I must accept to keep driving for them. I guess I'll have to drive 20 minutes to take someone a mile. As long as Uber makes their money off my loss.












But seriously, while I understand the frustration that comes with long distance pings, keep in mind what this looks like from a customer service POV. Rider opens app, 15 minute ETA. Whether driver lets the ping lapse or ACROs, rider is still without a driver or in best case gets passed on to a driver who is farther away.

The only solution would be letting drivers set their own radius. But even that could get dicey as the radius is just distance, or would slow the matching process considerably to add in all possible routes and traffic data every driver may take. Personally I would prefer the ETA go away, list the number of drivers in the area instead. Then have app send an eta a minute after driver accepts which is likely more accurate.


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

LegacyX said:


> Not sure why you would do the ACRO process in the first place? Doesn't this create a worse experience for all involved? Your cancellations are increasing, and the pax are having to wait an increased time for the ride due to other drivers engaging in the same practice.
> 
> I see a lot of complaining on these forums, but no real mind for the passenger. We are based in a customer service industry, our jobs rely on our ability to serve the consumer in a timely fashion. People who engage in the practices listed above are hurting the entire community of drivers who participate in driving for Uber and Lyft.
> 
> ...


Wow....Travis may invite you down to the hive to shake your hand. Keep guzzling that Uber kool-aid...


----------



## XUberMike (Aug 2, 2015)

LegacyX said:


> Not sure why you would do the ACRO process in the first place? Doesn't this create a worse experience for all involved? Your cancellations are increasing, and the pax are having to wait an increased time for the ride due to other drivers engaging in the same practice.
> 
> I see a lot of complaining on these forums, but no real mind for the passenger. We are based in a customer service industry, our jobs rely on our ability to serve the consumer in a timely fashion. People who engage in the practices listed above are hurting the entire community of drivers who participate in driving for Uber and Lyft.
> 
> ...


I'm going to be really nice here...Please share with me how many trips you have to your name because I really cannot believe what you wrote here.


----------



## XUberMike (Aug 2, 2015)

Coachman said:


> I'm not sure what you think the role of an independent contractor is. If you hire an independent contractor to build your house, he has to build it exactly as you specify in the contract. It's those pesky 'rules and regulations.'


Just so you're aware the IC actually hires YOU. If he does not like YOU, YOUR Job or your dog he just passes your work. I don't have to build your home or even answer your call if I don't want. And if I decide to completely ignore you I can without the risk of being deactivated because I'm a true independent contractor, not a Uber Dependant Contractor


----------



## FlDriver (Oct 16, 2015)

LegacyX said:


> Not sure why you would do the ACRO process in the first place? Doesn't this create a worse experience for all involved? Your cancellations are increasing, and the pax are having to wait an increased time for the ride due to other drivers engaging in the same practice.


One problem is that I'm often driving when a ping comes in- it's not safe to pick up the phone and look at the details to realize it's an address I can't get to quickly (since, for example, I'm on the freeway and would have to go several miles to the next exit, then back), so I'm in the habit of accepting all pings, except when I don't want any at all, then when I realize from the navigation that it will take too long to get there, I cancel. This is in the passenger's best interest, because there is probably another driver who can get to them faster.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Coachman said:


> But that sounds like the building contractor who was caught cutting corners in order to make a profit. He should have calculated his costs before the job began.


How do you do that when you have to accept the job to know what it is?


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

XUberMike said:


> Just so you're aware the IC actually hires YOU. If he does not like YOU, YOUR Job or your dog he just passes your work. I don't have to build your home or even answer your call if I don't want. And if I decide to completely ignore you I can without the risk of being deactivated because I'm a true independent contractor, not a Uber Dependant Contractor


You're right that a contractor doesn't have to accept every job. But when he does, he's obligated to perform according to the terms of the contract. It's pretty simple. Uber wrote the contract and you agreed to it. There was no negotiation about terms.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> How do you do that when you have to accept the job to know what it is?


How about google? If somebody signs up for work without researching it at all who's fault is that?


----------



## Sludge (Oct 5, 2015)

LegacyX said:


> Even as an independent contractor, when you signed up you knew there would be a rating system as a driver. You knew the impacts, I'm not sure why you're surprised.


Don't talk sense to the "special" "entitled" people here. It's all about THEM! 



Coachman said:


> I'm not sure what you think the role of an independent contractor is. If you hire an independent contractor to build your house, he has to build it exactly as you specify in the contract. It's those pesky 'rules and regulations.'


Again, you are insinuating that we have agreed to some type of terms, which WE HAVE.  You are insinuating that WE might have some type of obligation to THEM.


----------



## XUberMike (Aug 2, 2015)

Coachman said:


> You're right that a contractor doesn't have to accept every job. But when he does, he's obligated to perform according to the terms of the contract. It's pretty simple. Uber wrote the contract and you agreed to it. There was no negotiation about terms.


My contract with Uber allows me to choose those requests I deem worthy and pass on those that I don't. I was only addressing your statement.


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

FlDriver said:


> One problem is that I'm often driving when a ping comes in- it's not safe to pick up the phone and look at the details to realize it's an address I can't get to quickly (since, for example, I'm on the freeway and would have to go several miles to the next exit, then back), so I'm in the habit of accepting all pings, except when I don't want any at all, then when I realize from the navigation that it will take too long to get there, I cancel. This is in the passenger's best interest, because there is probably another driver who can get to them faster.


That's way I accept then call or text to let them know the app screwed up and it will take me xx minutes to get to them. They can cancel if they want to try for someone closer.


----------



## AceManShow (Sep 24, 2015)

vesolehome said:


> Uber's not happy with my acceptance percentage. Anyone get this before? I guess they are going to force me, an independent contractor, how many rides I must accept to keep driving for them. I guess I'll have to drive 20 minutes to take someone a mile. As long as Uber makes their money off my loss.


This is the reality of UBER unfortunately. Do it their way, or deactivation..


----------



## Tncluber (Sep 6, 2015)

elelegido said:


> Uber leaves me alone and does not moan to me about my abysmal acceptance and cancelation rates. Lyft sent me a warning about canx rates a week ago; first ever.


If we all get these warnings, how are they going to keep any drivers?


----------



## Don't worry about it (Sep 30, 2015)

LegacyX said:


> Not sure why you would do the ACRO process in the first place? Doesn't this create a worse experience for all involved? Your cancellations are increasing, and the pax are having to wait an increased time for the ride due to other drivers engaging in the same practice.
> 
> I see a lot of complaining on these forums, but no real mind for the passenger. We are based in a customer service industry, our jobs rely on our ability to serve the consumer in a timely fashion. People who engage in the practices listed above are hurting the entire community of drivers who participate in driving for Uber and Lyft.
> 
> ...


You can tell he's a new driver lmao!!!! He wants to add credibility to the uber service. God I needed the laugh


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

LegacyX said:


> I understand not wanting to drive far (in miles) for a pax, but timewise really doesn't impact your costs.


If you want to understand how spending time driving to a pickup can cost you real money, look up the concept of "opportunity cost".


----------



## Skyring (Sep 17, 2015)

As a cabbie, I never worried too much about whether a ride was short or long. I figured at the end of the day, I'd have my average number of rides at an average return. The long rides cancel out the short rides.

If it's a ride where I lose a bit of money, so what? I'm not basing my driving strategy on individual rides. I keep track of my costs, my time, my income and I have a spreadsheet chew over the numbers to tell me what I'm making per hour, per kilometre, per ride, on a daily, weekly, monthly and yearly basis.

If I'm not making money overall, I'm going to pull the plug. That's just common sense.

If I'm seeing a trend emerging, I'll try to work out what's going wrong (or right) and change my ways to improve my lot.

What I'm not going to do is annoy Uber and passengers by cancelling every single job I guess might not be a winner. I'll think about some jobs - if I'm on the other side of the lake from a passenger, for instance, even though I'm the closest driver, it's going to take me extra time to get there - and I'll cancel jobs I know from experience are going to be problematic, but in general, when the ping comes in, I'll accept it and do my best.

Uber is a customer-service industry. I wouldn't be an Uber driver if I didn't accept this. I'm not going to be a doormat for every charlie waving a smartphone, but I'm going to do the job, and do it as well as I can.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

elelegido said:


> Uber leaves me alone and does not moan to me about my abysmal acceptance and cancelation rates. Lyft sent me a warning about canx rates a week ago; first ever.


you have no choice with lyft they will ping you for 30 minute pickups


----------



## uberparadise (Aug 2, 2015)

vesolehome said:


> Uber's not happy with my acceptance percentage. Anyone get this before? I guess they are going to force me, an independent contractor, how many rides I must accept to keep driving for them. I guess I'll have to drive 20 minutes to take someone a mile. As long as Uber makes their money off my loss.


I believe it's random. It's just a cut and paste arbitrary action they do to shake u up as a driver. They want u scared! Pressure just like the gestapo , KGB, black shirts would use. Bully tactics and terrifying u is part of their playbook. Don't worry just shake it off!


----------



## run26912 (Sep 23, 2015)

Coachman said:


> I'm not sure what you think the role of an independent contractor is. If you hire an independent contractor to build your house, he has to build it exactly as you specify in the contract. It's those pesky 'rules and regulations.'


Yeah.. but when the Company continues to cut rates and changes policies to the detriment of the IC, there is something completely wrong. The IC has no recourse in policy and pricing changes. It's booolshieett.

BONG!!!


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Coachman said:


> How about google? If somebody signs up for work without researching it at all who's fault is that?


Google?

Google will tell me the person's destination AND do it in the 15 seconds I have to decide whether to accept the work (trip)?

Wow. Let me know how that works please!


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Google?
> 
> Google will tell me the person's destination AND do it in the 15 seconds I have to decide whether to accept the work (trip)?
> 
> Wow. Let me know how that works please!


We are talking about two different things here.


----------



## ORT (Nov 14, 2015)

vesolehome said:


> Uber's not happy with my acceptance percentage. Anyone get this before? I guess they are going to force me, an independent contractor, how many rides I must accept to keep driving for them. I guess I'll have to drive 20 minutes to take someone a mile. As long as Uber makes their money off my loss.


The computer just spit it out, just keep it real for the next few weeks, don't worry.


----------



## Jace (Nov 14, 2015)

vesolehome said:


> Uber's not happy with my acceptance percentage. Anyone get this before? I guess they are going to force me, an independent contractor, how many rides I must accept to keep driving for them. I guess I'll have to drive 20 minutes to take someone a mile. As long as Uber makes their money off my loss.


I received my second one this week saying my rate was below 70%. Well then, they need to stop sending me requests 15-20 minutes away!


----------



## SMOTY (Oct 6, 2015)

LegacyX said:


> Not sure why you would do the ACRO process in the first place? Doesn't this create a worse experience for all involved? Your cancellations are increasing, and the pax are having to wait an increased time for the ride due to other drivers engaging in the same practice.
> 
> I see a lot of complaining on these forums, but no real mind for the passenger. We are based in a customer service industry, our jobs rely on our ability to serve the consumer in a timely fashion. People who engage in the practices listed above are hurting the entire community of drivers who participate in driving for Uber and Lyft.
> 
> ...


This would be ideal if it didn't take 6-7 min to get to pax. With 3-4 wait time and 2 min for drop off or even 6 min. No real profit in that. Of course when your driving for a cab company the rates are higher and sure enough it's worth it. I only do uber select so I'm willing to drive 10-15 min which I have to get to pax cuz the rates are better and worth it. Don't say we have no sympathy for these passengers when re requesting another uber would only take minutes. Not much foul done there. And you're only looking for complaints. It's stories here good and bad ones. Don't be such a diva


----------



## SMOTY (Oct 6, 2015)

Coachman said:


> I'm not sure what you think the role of an independent contractor is. If you hire an independent contractor to build your house, he has to build it exactly as you specify in the contract. It's those pesky 'rules and regulations.'


Two different things. So of course he would built it in a specific way. But he would analyze the cost of materials and labor. Right ?


----------



## yoyodyne (Oct 17, 2015)

vesolehome said:


> Uber's not happy with my acceptance percentage. Anyone get this before? I guess they are going to force me, an independent contractor, how many rides I must accept to keep driving for them. I guess I'll have to drive 20 minutes to take someone a mile. As long as Uber makes their money off my loss.


Just use the app in any way you want until the axe drops. USE them until they don't want to be used anymore, and then they'll be doing you a favor.


----------



## yoyodyne (Oct 17, 2015)

SMOTY said:


> Two different things. So of course he would built it in a specific way. But he would analyze the cost of materials and labor. Right ?


Correct. And when the independent contractor finds that he can make no profit from the what the homeowner wants to spend with the costs involved, he has the option to not accept the job and move on to the next one. When an Uber driver is offered a job (pax), the driver has no choice but to do the work (accept the ride) or it will result in a ridiculous warning email or deactivation.


----------



## KevRyde (Jan 27, 2015)

elelegido said:


> Uber leaves me alone and does not moan to me about my abysmal acceptance and cancelation rates. Lyft sent me a warning about canx rates a week ago; first ever.


That happened to me, too, and that was also the first time I've ever received any sort of warning e-mail or text from either Lyft or Uber. I replied back mainly to ask why they would send that sort of warning message via text and not e-mail, but I never received a reply, so I'm assuming reply messages get routed into the oblivion.

I really wanted to reply with something like, "With the overabundance of Lyft drivers in Denver, I often go for long periods of time without a ride request and forget that I'm logged on. When I finally do get a Lyft request, I'm usually in the middle of an Uber ride, so I accept the Lyft request and then cancel quickly so my Uber rider doesn't have to hear the audio alert the entire 15 seconds. I guess what you're saying is that I need to let the request time out so it gets routed to next closest available driver (which is probably the guy in the car behind me)."


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

SMOTY said:


> Two different things. So of course he would built it in a specific way. But he would analyze the cost of materials and labor. Right ?


Well of course. But going in, he'd know that parts of the job would be more profitable than other parts. He couldn't accept the contract to build your house then decide after the fact that he's not going to do the drywall because drywall isn't as profitable for him as roofing and the plumbing. Some rides are more profitable than others. But we didn't sign up just to take the very best ones.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

uberparadise said:


> Pressure just like the gestapo , KGB, black shirts would use.


Does this mean that Uber will be pinging plain black helicopters and step vans to my home?


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

yoyodyne said:


> Correct. And when the independent contractor finds that he can make no profit from the what the homeowner wants to spend with the costs involved, he has the option to not accept the job and move on to the next one. When an Uber driver is offered a job (pax), the driver has no choice but to do the work (accept the ride) or it will result in a ridiculous warning email or deactivation.


Your contract with Uber isn't to drive a customer around. It's to drive all their customers around. When they send you a ping, the expectation is that you'll accept it. That's what the whole system is designed to do.


----------



## IckyDoody (Sep 18, 2015)

Coachman said:


> Your contract with Uber isn't to drive a customer around. It's to drive all their customers around. When they send you a ping, the expectation is that you'll accept it. That's what the whole system is designed to do.


His contract With uber states specifically that he may chose which jobs to accept and which jobs to pass on. It is not the drivers who are breaking the contract here.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

IckyDoody said:


> His contract With uber states specifically that he may chose which jobs to accept and which jobs to pass on. It is not the drivers who are breaking the contract here.


_"You retain the option, via the Driver App, to attempt to accept or to decline or ignore a User's request for Transportation Services via the Uber Services, or to cancel an accepted request for Transportation Services via the Driver App, subject to Company's then -‐ current cancellation policies."

"Additionally, you acknowledge that your repeated failure to accept User requests for Transportation Services while you are logged in to the Driver App creates a negative experience for Users of Uber's mobile application. If you do not wish to accept User requests for Transportation Services for a period of time, you will log off of the Driver App."_

_"Company reserves the right to modify the terms and conditions of this Agreement at any time, effective upon publishing an updated version of this Agreement on the portal available to you on the Uber Services."
_


----------



## Kochina (Nov 6, 2015)

Luberon said:


> Actions have consequences. Since uber Walmart-ized their rates their customers get Walmart level service. Pay me more and I will drive longer and be more patient. Most drivers tend to be more patient with a surged ride for the same reason. Just like uberiis out to make profit so are sane drivers. If I wanted to do charity there are lots of options out there.


Ask for one


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

The person who works for Uber corporate is obvious lol


----------



## Luberon (Nov 24, 2014)

Coachman said:


> _"You retain the option, via the Driver App, to attempt to accept or to decline or ignore a User's request for Transportation Services via the Uber Services, or to cancel an accepted request for Transportation Services via the Driver App, subject to Company's then -‐ current cancellation policies."
> 
> "Additionally, you acknowledge that your repeated failure to accept User requests for Transportation Services while you are logged in to the Driver App creates a negative experience for Users of Uber's mobile application. If you do not wish to accept User requests for Transportation Services for a period of time, you will log off of the Driver App."_
> 
> _"Company reserves the right to modify the terms and conditions of this Agreement at any time, effective upon publishing an updated version of this Agreement on the portal available to you on the Uber Services."_


in other words, company reserves the right to screw you over without notice.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Coachman said:


> We are talking about two different things here.


Yes. Because YOU made a remark about taking work knowing the terms.

I was not told I wouldn't have a destination when I started with uber. In fact, when I emailed to say that it never showed on my app I was told sometimes the rider doesn't enter it.

I responded that even when they do I don't get it. I was told to reinstall etc etc.

I told them I had done that and since I NEVER get it there must be a problem. Was told sometimes there can be issues and I could politely call the customer and ask the destination.

I have NEVER been told outright by an uber CSR that it is deliberately withheld from drivers.

Explain to me how I KNOW what the job is before taking it when the destination is 90% of what I need to k pw at that point in order to decide if it's worthwhile?

Judging by the responses from uber I'm supposed to have it. They simply lie.

If they lie, again, how do I know what the job is?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Coachman said:


> _"You retain the option, via the Driver App, to attempt to accept or to decline or ignore a User's request for Transportation Services via the Uber Services, or to cancel an accepted request for Transportation Services via the Driver App, subject to Company's then -‐ current cancellation policies."
> 
> "Additionally, you acknowledge that your repeated failure to accept User requests for Transportation Services while you are logged in to the Driver App creates a negative experience for Users of Uber's mobile application. If you do not wish to accept User requests for Transportation Services for a period of time, you will log off of the Driver App."_
> 
> _"Company reserves the right to modify the terms and conditions of this Agreement at any time, effective upon publishing an updated version of this Agreement on the portal available to you on the Uber Services."_


Since Uber won't tell me what their "current cancellation policies" ARE--and I've asked!--explain how I'm to the know how many cancellations are a problem.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

LegacyX said:


> Not sure why you would do the ACRO process in the first place? Doesn't this create a worse experience for all involved? Your cancellations are increasing, and the pax are having to wait an increased time for the ride due to other drivers engaging in the same practice.
> 
> I see a lot of complaining on these forums, but no real mind for the passenger. We are based in a customer service industry, our jobs rely on our ability to serve the consumer in a timely fashion. People who engage in the practices listed above are hurting the entire community of drivers who participate in driving for Uber and Lyft.
> 
> ...


Thanks travis


----------



## JTull (Oct 15, 2015)

This forum consist of people complaining there are too many Uber drivers and they can't make money, or that Uber pings them 10+ minutes away so they don't want to drive that far...... WTF Pick one and stick with it. I say there are too many drivers so I happily drive however far I get pinged.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Yes. Because YOU made a remark about taking work knowing the terms.
> 
> I was not told I wouldn't have a destination when I started with uber. In fact, when I emailed to say that it never showed on my app I was told sometimes the rider doesn't enter it.
> 
> ...


How would you feel if you went to the dentist and sat in his chair and he took a look in your mouth and said "I'm sorry, you only have one cavity. I was hoping for a patient with major dental work. I'm going to cancel this appointment now. Bye."


----------



## AceManShow (Sep 24, 2015)

Coachman said:


> How would you feel if you went to the dentist and sat in his chair and he took a look in your mouth and said "I'm sorry, you only have one cavity. I was hoping for a patient with major dental work. I'm going to cancel this appointment now. Bye."


Umm... I think Dentists set their own pricing though. They are still profitable once you get in their chair. Lol

They don't have an UBER pimp telling them how much they're worth, then calling them independent contractors. 

If UBER told all dentists to charge $5 per session and to take ALL patients no matter what, I'd guess that we would have very few dentists...


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Luberon said:


> in other words, company reserves the right to screw you over without notice.


..............and the courts have upheld this. I have been down a similar road. I was an official of the company that was doing the reaming.



JTull said:


> This forum consist of people complaining there are too many Uber drivers and they can't make money, or that Uber pings them 10+ minutes away so they don't want to drive that far...... WTF Pick one and stick with it. I say there are too many drivers so I happily drive however far I get pinged.


What I do, if driving UberX is go to places that people complain about working. I get steady pings there. I get a few pings, run them, have a little more than enough to stay in the game, then go home, get the taxi and make some real money.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Coachman said:


> Well of course. But going in, he'd know that parts of the job would be more profitable than other parts. He couldn't accept the contract to build your house then decide after the fact that he's not going to do the drywall because drywall isn't as profitable for him as roofing and the plumbing. Some rides are more profitable than others. But we didn't sign up just to take the very best ones.


Coachmen, I was having a similar thought. We agreed to be contractors, and to the rules they set out. And to the fact that they can change the terms as they see fit. We can't necessarily pick and choose when those terms apply. They give you the opportunity to not accept a certain number of riders, but it's their right to pull the plug if you aren't meeting the intended obligations. It's our right also, if we feel they aren't meeting the intended obligations, to pull the plug on them. If we decide to stick with this, we've by default, agreed to their terms, in whatever their current form. Every single day we login, we're agreeing.

This isn't Uber-love or kool-aide. It's the reality of the business world. What we get is all we can expect, and the trade-off is, we can sit in our underwear and not drive if we chose to. They can't make us log in. But once we do, we submit to their terms. It's really, surprisingly, very simple.

Can we change it? I don't know. But I do know that the way to change things is to do the best you can and remain positive, and maybe management will hear you. There are no promises. But it has a better chance of succeeding than being negative all the time.


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

Coachman said:


> I'm not sure what you think the role of an independent contractor is. If you hire an independent contractor to build your house, he has to build it exactly as you specify in the contract. It's those pesky 'rules and regulations.'


So much gets left out of the contract, for instance which hand I swing the hammer with. My only agreement with the rider is to take them from A to B. I don't know what you signed.


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

simpsonsverytall said:


> Have to disagree with much of this, other than the customer service aspect.
> 
> Accepting trips that 10minutes+away(by Uber's estimate, which often overlooks traffic as well) is going to be extremely inefficient in many markets. If you are in the suburbs or something, -that's different. 10 min in the suburbs may well be worth driving to. Maybe even from your spot in the city (say a trip just took you to the ghetto, now 10 min away in your hot-spot is a great request...).
> But the idea that you should just drive to ALL requests doesn't work for me, and many others. If it works for you = cool.
> ...


Exactly, we want tools that help us maximize our hourly rates for our specific areas. I would drive more trips if I could see their destination or at least how far the trip was. The problem is that many end in $3 or less net. Those Pax don't deserve the same response time and I don't think it's unreasonable for them to get kicked in the wait for like a minute longer than the Pax who needs a ride to the Airport or is going on a 20 mile ride. THey are priority 1st class customers because they are paying more. Because Uber isn't using the tech to create more efficient revenue streams, the drivers are doing it.

Uber could lead the charge here on the issue with making better matches between drivers and riders. _It could also stop lying to the pax about uber being their personal driver. _


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

Tncluber said:


> If we all get these warnings, how are they going to keep any drivers?


It's good that we all get them. It means we are all doing the same thing because that's what works. Safety in numbers.


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

yoyodyne said:


> Correct. And when the independent contractor finds that he can make no profit from the what the homeowner wants to spend with the costs involved, he has the option to not accept the job and move on to the next one. When an Uber driver is offered a job (pax), the driver has no choice but to do the work (accept the ride) or it will result in a ridiculous warning email or deactivation.


Yep, I need to know how much gas will be necessary before accepting a job. So we should always be getting an estimate of distance to the job and what the distance traveling for the job will be required.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

DriverX said:


> Exactly, we want tools that help us maximize our hourly rates for our specific areas. I would drive more trips if I could see their destination or at least how far the trip was. The problem is that many end in $3 or less net. Those Pax don't deserve the same response time and I don't think it's unreasonable for them to get kicked in the wait for like a minute longer than the Pax who needs a ride to the Airport or is going on a 20 mile ride. THey are priority 1st class customers because they are paying more. Because Uber isn't using the tech to create more efficient revenue streams, the drivers are doing it.
> 
> Uber could lead the charge here on the issue with making better matches between drivers and riders. _It could also stop lying to the pax about uber being their personal driver. _


If I read you correctly here, you want to take all the best rides for yourself and leave the short, non-profitable rides for some other Uber drivers.


----------



## yoyodyne (Oct 17, 2015)

Coachman said:


> If I read you correctly here, you want to take all the best rides for yourself and leave the short, non-profitable rides for some other Uber drivers.


Yeah, and what exactly is wrong with that? I want a 12' x 12' paver patio. Contractor 1 says it isn't worth his time. Contractor 2 says he'll do it. Am I going to fight with #1 because I offered him a small job and he chose not to take it?


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

yoyodyne said:


> Yeah, and what exactly is wrong with that? I want a 12' x 12' paver patio. Contractor 1 says it isn't worth his time. Contractor 2 says he'll do it. Am I going to fight with #1 because I offered him a small job and he chose not to take it?


If Contractor 2 agreed to do your patio at $50 per hour, and when his contract labor arrived they told you to forget it because the job isn't big enough, you'd be pissed. And rightly so.

As drivers, we're not the general contractor. We're the subcontractor. The hired help.


----------



## San Diego Steve (Jun 20, 2015)

vesolehome said:


> Rating has a lot to do with my acceptance. I just had a girl blow a guy in my backseat this weekend while their friend rode shotgun chatting with me the entire time. I rated them a 1. I should have stopped the ride but I'm newer and was t sure how to handle.
> Now Uber tells me I can't work for them if I don't take low rates riders who perform oral sex in your backseat. Oh and if I stopped them, I get a 1 rating and uber won't reverse that either.


You actually saw her giving a bj? I had similar experience yesterday, but could not confirm. Saw her head disappear, but might have been on his shoulder. I'm flipping rear view mirror down now on and confirming. At least a good show is the least she should give me. Cleaning fee request if she does her job well, lol.


----------



## Clifford Chong (May 3, 2015)

Coachman said:


> How would you feel if you went to the dentist and sat in his chair and he took a look in your mouth and said "I'm sorry, you only have one cavity. I was hoping for a patient with major dental work. I'm going to cancel this appointment now. Bye."


But we're talking about something that really needs to be dealt with vs. something that can be done with plenty of other 'simple' alternatives like taking the bus and/or walk there. If you're carrying stuff, why not invest in one of these?










Just a food for thought.


----------



## docswife (Feb 24, 2015)

Uber is aware of ACRO as well and it DOES count against you!


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

Coachman said:


> If I read you correctly here, you want to take all the best rides for yourself and leave the short, non-profitable rides for some other Uber drivers.


Not true, I want drivers to have some options for how they want to work. Some drivers, especially the former taxi guys like the short trips and this system would actually help them getting more back to back localized action. Playing the short game results in less miles and gas burnt, so it has it's advantages. Giving drivers tools to maximize profits for themselves will create many innovations and new winning strategies. Currently, forcing everyone to randomly accept anything from anywhere going anywhere ties the hands of the driver disallowing them from calling their own shots. At any given time I might be in a situation where I would rather wait an extra 20 minutes for a ride to a specific area because I have a reason to want to go there and at that same time there is another driver near me that wants to stay where they are, but currently that intelligence can't be communicated to dispatch and results in these two driver getting the opposite of what they want. Having a way to tell the app to hedge my rides for the long game allows the drivers playing short less downtime. It also helps reduce surge by keeping a pool of drivers in hot spots instead of sending them all anywhere. Surges happen when all drivers in what was a slow area all get long trips out of the area, if a couple had been left for the shorter trips, by choice, uber reduces wait time and makes drivers happy. It really is that simple.


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

docswife said:


> Uber is aware of ACRO as well and it DOES count against you!


yes and they like money so....


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

Coachman said:


> How would you feel if you went to the dentist and sat in his chair and he took a look in your mouth and said "I'm sorry, you only have one cavity. I was hoping for a patient with major dental work. I'm going to cancel this appointment now. Bye."


We aren't dentists, I only have to ask a question, "What is your destination?" If uber showed us the info they already have we wouldn't even have to ask becasue it was given willingly by the passenger already! The fact that uber hides this info from us means they are intentionally interfering with the work we are contracting. THey are essentially obfuscating the nature of the work that we are contracting, this would be like having the salesman refuse to tell the manufacturer what would be required to do the job they were agreeing to. distance, time, traffic, gas needed to complete trip all factor in to me being able to decide if I can reliably take any given contract and expect a fair profit or at least know the risks that will be associated with it. If uber can't comply with standard contractual obligations then they have to make us employees, and I don't want that.


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

Coachman said:


> If Contractor 2 agreed to do your patio at $50 per hour, and when his contract labor arrived they told you to forget it because the job isn't big enough, you'd be pissed. And rightly so.
> 
> As drivers, we're not the general contractor. We're the subcontractor. The hired help.


The key word here is contractor. We are contractors, and not employees. We aren't being given vehicles that we can be told to drive wherever and with whoever they want at an hourly wage. We are being asked if we would like to ACCEPT a contract. Well what is this contract I am accepting? SHow me the details and all the information needed for me to assess whether I can perform the contract at the price offered. If you don't like that I don't want to take the job tough luck find another contractor, tHere's half a million of us! It's a free market right? THe cost of service should be determined by the availability of willing labor to do it. What uber is doing is masking the the true costs of the labor and demanding the laborer make up for the loss. Uber takes its same fees regardless of the cost to the driver. The driver is susceptible to constantly fluctuating gas prices and interest rates on cars. Uber is buffeted from any of that, there profit margin is a simple calculation fees plus percentage of fare = profit margin. All the variability of how the costs can change are loaded onto the driver.

Would you expect your sub-contracted house painter to lose money after agreeing to paint your house because the information he needed to determine how much paint was needed was being withheld intentionally by the company you hired?

Clearly most people don't care who gets screwed so long as they get something cheap. I'd prefer to do the screwing rather than the other way round and I think many drivers are the same way and have figured out how far they can push it or they are testing the waters which is smart. They will make more money when they call their own shots or they will fail becasue they got greedy and pissed off Uber or just weren't good at it.

Ethics goes both ways so drivers shouldn't get greedy and abuse ACRO but currently Uber isn't leaving enough meat on the bone for the drivers and we are taking steps to make sure our families get fed.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

DriverX said:


> If uber can't comply with standard contractual obligations then they have to make us employees, and I don't want that.


You don't have a contract for each individual drive. There's only one contract between you and Uber. And there's nothing that contractually obligates Uber to provide independent drivers a destination up front. They are obligated to send us pings when we're the closest driver available. And we're obligated to maintain a certain acceptance rate. It's in the contract. It's all pretty simple.

As far as calculating profit and loss for this job, we calculate based on to totality of drives we do, not based on each individual drive. I'd prefer to do only long drives in surge. But that's not going to happen.


----------



## yoyodyne (Oct 17, 2015)

Coachman said:


> If Contractor 2 agreed to do your patio at $50 per hour, and when his contract labor arrived they told you to forget it because the job isn't big enough, you'd be pissed. And rightly so.
> 
> As drivers, we're not the general contractor. We're the subcontractor. The hired help.


Uber sells B2B sales leads at a 20% commision. Please explain how they are a general contractor.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

yoyodyne said:


> Uber sells B2B sales leads at a 20% commision. Please explain how they are a general contractor.


Uber has a contract with the customer.
Uber has a contract with you to provide services to the customer.
Customers contact Uber (through the app) to arrange the job.
Uber matches you and the customer.
You complete the job and report back to Uber when complete.
Uber sets the rates.
Uber collects the payment.
Uber sends your payment at the end of the week.
If the customer has a complaint, he contacts Uber.
If Uber cancels your contract, you lose the customers.
Uber keeps the customers.

Looks exactly like a general contractor role to me, going by the name of "payment processor."


----------



## San Diego Steve (Jun 20, 2015)

Coachman said:


> Uber has a contract with the customer.
> Uber has a contract with you to provide services to the customer.
> Customers contact Uber (through the app) to arrange the job.
> Uber matches you and the customer.
> ...


We agreed to the provision that we are allowed to cancel and not accept all requests my friend. You must be a taxi driver with your head up your ahol. If you drove for us, you would know the terms. This is why uber is in a class action lawsuit by violating the contractor agreement. Lyft is not being sued because they leave us alone and abide by the same terms.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

San Diego Steve said:


> We agreed to the provision that we are allowed to cancel and not accept all requests my friend. You must be a taxi driver with your head up your ahol. If you drove for us, you would know the terms. This is why uber is in a class action lawsuit by violating the contractor agreement. Lyft is not being sued because they leave us alone and abide by the same terms.


The contract says if you're not going to be accepting rides then turn off your app, because doing otherwise results in a negative experience for the users. That's in the contract, friend.


----------



## San Diego Steve (Jun 20, 2015)

But it also says we are entitled to skip and cancel requests. Does not say clearly the parameters of acceptance rate. If it said 90% acceptance, then we have nothing to debate. Uber infers this, but not in the contract my friend. Why are they going to lose class action suit, because of this and other reasons. Look up contractor vs employee status classification. I know the difference, I've done both most of my life. Are you a uber driver? Why are you acting like a taxi or uber shill? You can take my $4 rides and lose money after gas. 


Coachman said:


> The contract says if you're not going to be accepting rides then turn off your app, because doing otherwise results in a negative experience for the users. That's in the contract, friend.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

San Diego Steve said:


> But it also says we are entitled to skip and cancel requests. Does not say clearly the parameters of acceptance rate. If it said 90% acceptance, then we have nothing to debate. Uber infers this, but not in the contract my friend. Why are they going to lose class action suit, because of this and other reasons. Look up contractor vs employee status classification. I know the difference, I've done both most of my life. Are you a uber driver? Why are you acting like a taxi or uber shill? You can take my $4 rides and lose money after gas.


No one, including me, has ever suggested that we have to accept every request. Implicit in the contract, though, is that when Uber sends us requests, we will do our best to take them. Because that's what the system is designed to do. I'm sure lawyers on both sides will have all sorts of neat arguments about what the contract means and what it doesn't mean. But what I know is, if you ignore requests or cancel on rides after accepting a ping, the customers are not happy. And Uber is all about happy customers.


----------



## San Diego Steve (Jun 20, 2015)

Do you work for Uber?


Coachman said:


> No one, including me, has ever suggested that we have to accept every request. Implicit in the contract, though, is that when Uber sends us requests, we will do our best to take them. Because that's what the system is designed to do. I'm sure lawyers on both sides will have all sorts of neat arguments about what the contract means and what it doesn't mean. But what I know is, if you ignore requests or cancel on rides after accepting a ping, the customers are not happy. And Uber is all about happy customers.


you


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

BTW, why would a taxi driver come to an Uber forum and be a shill for Uber? In what world does that even make sense? It seems to me that taxi companies would be sending their people here to promote lawsuits, foster dissent, and stir up trouble. Those are the posters I'd be looking at.


----------



## San Diego Steve (Jun 20, 2015)

So you're a taxi driver?


Coachman said:


> BTW, why would a taxi driver come to an Uber forum and be a shill for Uber? In what world does that even make sense? It seems to me that taxi companies would be sending their people here to promote lawsuits, foster dissent, and stir up trouble. Those are the posters I'd be looking at.


your


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

Coachman said:


> You don't have a contract for each individual drive. There's only one contract between you and Uber. And there's nothing that contractually obligates Uber to provide independent drivers a destination up front. They are obligated to send us pings when we're the closest driver available. And we're obligated to maintain a certain acceptance rate. It's in the contract. It's all pretty simple.
> 
> As far as calculating profit and loss for this job, we calculate based on to totality of drives we do, not based on each individual drive. I'd prefer to do only long drives in surge. But that's not going to happen.


Actually the way bill is a contract. Clearly, if we were obligated to maintain an acceptance rate of 80% many of us would already have been deactivated. It's not black and white and intentionally withholding information about the job would never be tolerated and when it happens contractors typically renegotiate and raise their price or sue.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

DriverX said:


> Actually the way bill is a contract.


I don't believe a waybill is a contract. It's simply a record of the trip. Link: Waybill Definition

But I agree with you that it's not clear cut. My acceptance rate last week was only 77%. That's with only a few drives. The week before was 88%.


----------



## vesolehome (Aug 2, 2015)

After getting this warning, I took a week off because of the shite rides I had after the warning. Went back out tonight for 3 1/2 hours. Made $13. Thanks Uber for forcing me to take all rides or face losing you as a "partner". Two of my rides tonight netted me under $3 each but both took me 10 minutes to pick them up and drop them off 2 miles later.


----------



## UbeRoBo (Nov 19, 2015)

I'm new and just got accepted. Hope to start driving next week. What info do you get along with the ping before you hit accept? If you let the ping time out and don't accept it does that count against you? Why would someone accept and then ACRO as opposed to just not accepting the ping? I assume you get additional info after you accept the ping and I was curious as to what the additional info is. Thanks all. RoBo


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

vesolehome said:


> After getting this warning, I took a week off because of the shite rides I had after the warning. Went back out tonight for 3 1/2 hours. Made $13. Thanks Uber for forcing me to take all rides or face losing you as a "partner". Two of my rides tonight netted me under $3 each but both took me 10 minutes to pick them up and drop them off 2 miles later.


If you only made $13 in 3-1/2 hours you've got a much bigger problem than your acceptance rating.


----------



## xr650r (Dec 22, 2014)

If I turn my driver app on I usually accept %90 percent of the rides or shut it off.Last weekend I did a late saturday night/sunday morning and got a ping saying it was 22 minutes out and I was right by my house-I didnt take that one.FYI-Uber is run by a computor.The worker drones at Uber follow its orders.Example-if all of the drivers in your area have a %99 acceptence rate and you come up with a %89 when the weekly reports are spit out of a printer-The people at the bottem of the list get an email even if you are doing a fair enough job.Uber is like a casino-the house always wins.


----------



## vesolehome (Aug 2, 2015)

Coachman said:


> If you only made $13 in 3-1/2 hours you've got a much bigger problem than your acceptance rating.


Trust me, I get the pay is horrible. My point was, in the past I would pass on rides where the pick up was a grocery store that was 10 minutes or more away. That normally would lend to someone shopping and going home. Well, I had that last night because I have to get my acceptance rate up. Restaurant pick-ups on weeknights are the same. I had two of those. Yes, I know the pay sucks. Choices, choices...


----------



## vesolehome (Aug 2, 2015)

UbeRoBo said:


> I'm new and just got accepted. Hope to start driving next week. What info do you get along with the ping before you hit accept? If you let the ping time out and don't accept it does that count against you? Why would someone accept and then ACRO as opposed to just not accepting the ping? I assume you get additional info after you accept the ping and I was curious as to what the additional info is. Thanks all. RoBo


I gave some examples in the post above, but if you drive over 10 mintues away, you're wasting gas and time. If you take lower rated drivers, there's usually a reason for it. I had someone give oral sex in the back of my car. I had someone ride on Uber promo codes who had me end the trip every 15 minutes and he'd request me again. The problem, we drove to a rural area and after a few promo codes were up his app couldn't find me anymore. I could have dropped him off there or kept going. I kept going another 15 miles with no pay. He had a really low rating. Uber will tell you that if you don't take these rides, they will end the "partnership". My favorite, when I emailed Uber and they said, "we've got your back". Right! 
Welcome to Uber. Hope you enjoy your experience.


----------



## vesolehome (Aug 2, 2015)

This cracks me up. They market to new drives pick up who you want and go where you want. But once you're driving for them the threaten you to take everyone or you can't drive for them.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

DriverX said:


> Some drivers, especially the former taxi guys like the short trips and this system would actually help them getting more back to back localized action.
> 
> but currently that intelligence can't be communicated to dispatch and results in these two driver getting the opposite of what they want.


The drawback to the short ones is this: Safe Ride Fee. If I run three six dollar trips, Uber takes its $1,65 Safe Ride Fee from each one, then takes twenty per-cent of what is left, which leaves me $10,44. If I run one fifteen dollar trip, Uber takes only one $1,65 Safe Ride Fee which leaves me almost the same money $10,68. I can pick up and run the one trip in less time than it takes me to pick up, run and drop all three of the six dollar trips. I might be able to do all three in the same time when the Moon is in the Seventh House, and Jupiter aligns with Mars, that is, When I drop trip one, the pickup for trip two is the same address or next door and the passenger is at the kerb as I pull up; the same for trip three. *Ain't often* that happens, though; not here, at least. Conversely, really I do not want an UberX trip that is over twenty five dollars unless it is from one side of the City to the other, and even then, that is pushing it. Even a twenty dollar trip is pushing it. I make the best money on the twelve to fifteen dollar trips. All of this is on Base Fare, of course. All of the above goes straight out the window under Surge Pricing.

Yes it can, it is called "voice dispatch". Sadly, few do this, anymore. Digital/Computer/Satellite/GPS based call assignment is what it is, these days. For ownership, it saves the cost of an expensive, qualified dispatcher (and it saves ownership the headache of dealing with one). It gets out the work, which both ownership, drivers and consumers like. All that ownership cares is that the work goes out. While it can be corrupted, it is harder to sustain the corruption, as computers do leave tracks.



Coachman said:


> BTW, why would a taxi driver come to an Uber forum and be a shill for Uber?
> 
> It seems to me that taxi companies would be sending their people here to promote lawsuits, foster dissent, and stir up trouble.


I am a taxi driver, as well as an UberX driver. We have Uber Taxi here, so I use it in the cab. I would not come here to shill for Uber. I will give Uber credit where it is due. I will state that I like Uber Taxi and that it has been a major help to me. At the same time, I will not hesitate to render unto Uber the brickbats that it so richly deserves when deserved.

I do not throw brickbats at Uber just to stir up trouble. I hurl the brickbats when they are deserved. Paying a driver $1,06 per mile and forcing him to keep up his car out of that and expecting that he will turn a fair profit deserves a brickbat. Bringing ground transportation for hire to people who never could get it before, but wanted it, deserves a kudo.


----------



## Jace (Nov 14, 2015)

After dropping of riders in Morristwon last night (Sat) I received a request from Far Hills @ 27 min which I ignored and continued driving. The irksome thing about it is that I received the same request @ 26 min then again @ 25 min away after which I was bounced offline for the requisite 10 min. I didn't sweat it though because there was NO WAY I was gonna drive that far for a pick up!


----------



## bitonio (Jan 10, 2015)

vesolehome said:


> Uber's not happy with my acceptance percentage. Anyone get this before? I guess they are going to force me, an independent contractor, how many rides I must accept to keep driving for them. I guess I'll have to drive 20 minutes to take someone a mile. As long as Uber makes their money off my loss.


You are 100% right about that. They will be quick to contact you about ratings or low acceptance rate, but when you email us hem about any issues and I mean serious issues, the answer is alway a copy paste template that they all use. That is one cushy customer service job they have.
Believe it or not I caught a couple in the third row having oral sex, I reported it to Uber. Th answer I got was sorry that the rider disrespected your vehicle, seriously. It did no matter to them and they did not reply to any other emails concerning this situation. I am suptised they did not ask me if I offered water, gum and a hot towel.
Yesterday, I had to cancel a trip because they were seven of them and the gentleman had a glass o B52 in his hand. I was helping the girls to get out of the third row and the guy accused me of touching the young girls like if I was some sick pervert. Again uber sent a reply to my complaint with a copy paste template that I have seen at least a dozen times.

It is all about the money, we are dispensable. They'll cut you or me off and 10 more will join happy as hell making pennies.


----------



## simonuk (Jul 26, 2015)

UberHammer said:


> It won't show up on your ledger..... but not because it never registered in Uber's system that you canceled it. It doesn't show up on your ledger for the same reason non-accepted requests don't show up on your ledger. The reason they don't is every rider request is given a record with a unique ID in the Uber database, and the record cannot be assigned to two drivers at once. When you cancel within 15 seconds, the request gets forwarded to next closest driver, just like a non-accepted request does.
> 
> All the records that show up on a drivers ledger at only the records that the driver was the last driver assigned the record. That means completed trips show up and cancels that never got forwarded to another driver. Cancels that got forwarded to another driver and requests that never got accepted never show up on the drivers ledger because the driver was not the last driver assigned the record.
> 
> Cancels that get forwarded to the next driver affect the drivers cancellation rate just like non-accepted requests affect the drivers acceptance rate. People here who claim Uber only knows about the cancels that appear on the driver's ledger are idiots. Of course Uber knows about the cancels that don't show up, just like they know about the pings the driver never accepted that aren't on the ledger either.


I could not understand what you're trying to say.
Im sure it makes sense to you but man , i wish you would reword it lol


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

vesolehome said:


> Rating has a lot to do with my acceptance. I just had a girl blow a guy in my backseat this weekend while their friend rode shotgun chatting with me the entire time. I rated them a 1. I should have stopped the ride but I'm newer and was t sure how to handle.
> Now Uber tells me I can't work for them if I don't take low rates riders who perform oral sex in your backseat. Oh and if I stopped them, I get a 1 rating and uber won't reverse that either.


It your car not uber you set the rules


----------



## vicdella80 (May 15, 2015)

Coachman said:


> How would you feel if you went to the dentist and sat in his chair and he took a look in your mouth and said "I'm sorry, you only have one cavity. I was hoping for a patient with major dental work. I'm going to cancel this appointment now. Bye."


a dentist makes a ton more money and has more say in how much to charge you. plus the dentist almost always is his/her own boss and won't get fired for turning down a customer. you are quite the shill.


----------



## vicdella80 (May 15, 2015)

Coachman said:


> If Contractor 2 agreed to do your patio at $50 per hour, and when his contract labor arrived they told you to forget it because the job isn't big enough, you'd be pissed. And rightly so.
> 
> As drivers, we're not the general contractor. We're the subcontractor. The hired help.


that's not even close to what's happening here...no one is showing up at a PAX's pickup spot and turning them away.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

vicdella80 said:


> that's not even close to what's happening here...no one is showing up at a PAX's pickup spot and turning them away.


You wanna bet?


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

vicdella80 said:


> that's not even close to what's happening here...no one is showing up at a PAX's pickup spot and turning them away.


No. Drivers just cancel rides when the pax texts them where they are. Please. There are a LOT of drivers with poor customer service skills out there who need to be weeded out.


----------



## vicdella80 (May 15, 2015)

regardless, that isn't the issue and not what uber is threatening to deactivate for...the issue is uber is threatening to deactivate people who don't accept pings, no matter how far away they are


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

JimS said:


> No. Drivers just cancel rides when the pax texts them where they are. Please. There are a LOT of drivers with poor customer service skills out there who need to be weeded out.


Weeding out drivers means less money for Uber though.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

ATL2SD said:


> Weeding out drivers means less money for Uber though.


Under the best of circumstances, they don't expect drivers to be around for long. They seem to use the rating system/warnings to force drivers to drive a bit more frequently during that time.


----------



## wilskro (Oct 15, 2015)

vesolehome said:


> After getting this warning, I took a week off because of the shite rides I had after the warning. Went back out tonight for 3 1/2 hours. Made $13. Thanks Uber for forcing me to take all rides or face losing you as a "partner". Two of my rides tonight netted me under $3 each but both took me 10 minutes to pick them up and drop them off 2 miles later.


 Yes I got a warning--asked what the problem was---Now I'm deactivated--they want me to take a course which will cost me $60 and if I pass--they may let me back--I don't need to be a UBER driver --just extra money


----------



## FlDriver (Oct 16, 2015)

wilskro said:


> Yes I got a warning--asked what the problem was---Now I'm deactivated--they want me to take a course which will cost me $60 and if I pass--they may let me back--I don't need to be a UBER driver --just extra money


Don't waste your money on a class. I'm sure it's basic info that we all know- drive safely, act friendly, keep your car clean, etc. It has nothing to do with the reason you got deactivated.


----------



## wilskro (Oct 15, 2015)

FlDriver said:


> Don't waste your money on a class. I'm sure it's basic info that we all know- drive safely, act friendly, keep your car clean, etc. It has nothing to do with the reason you got deactivated.


 Well they say I am below standards for the area--what ever that means. I greet pickup rider, and thank them upon drop off. I haven't once declined and calls--they can go pound salt--This is just extra money--there are alternatives to make money


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

wilskro said:


> Well they say I am below standards for the area--what ever that means. I greet pickup rider, and thank them upon drop off. I haven't once declined and calls--they can go pound salt--This is just extra money--there are alternatives to make money


POST # 122/wilskro: ....B I N G O !
NO...NEVER...NOT A
One in the Cancellation Column is
T H E reason your Rating is Waaaaaaay
Lower than it would be otherwise.

If I ever find it again, the Most Significant
"Driver Preservation Tips" Post...EVER,
I will use it regularly. God Bless the Mem-
ber who provided a 100 item "If this hap-
pens...CANCEL" So...SO necessary for the
Adequate Rating Piece of Mind!

Mentoring Bison: Looking for it!


----------



## wilskro (Oct 15, 2015)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 122/wilskro: ....B I N G O !
> NO...NEVER...NOT A
> One in the Cancellation Column is
> T H E reason your Rating is Waaaaaaay
> ...


 what in the hell are you talking about--what cancellation--post clearly--who are pertaining too. certainly not me, never cancelled anybody


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

wilskro said:


> what in the hell are you talking about--what cancellation--post clearly--who are pertaining too. certainly not me, never cancelled anybody


POST # 124/wilskro: This reply is to YOU
wilskro ! In your
previous Post, you claimed to NEVER have
cancelled a Passenger. THIS is what has
caused YOUR LOW RATING. By NOT being
highly selective, you are accepting, as PAX,
too many with Low Ratings. Low Rated
PAX, in turn, give Their Drivers Low Rat-
ings!

You REALLY NEED to spend time reading
the Threads & Posts in the "RATINGS
FORUM" to better understand the posi-
tion that YOU put YOURSELF in.

Mentoring Bison: Please read!


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

In the spirit of debate I need to point out I accept every request so long as it isn't inconvenient to rider (heading other way on highway). Ratings currently 4.84 Uber and 4.92 Lyft. I picked up a girl yesterday with 3.5, ready to go when I arrived, pleasant chat, all 5 stars from me. I don't trust drivers to accurately relay to me the quality of a rider.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

wilskro said:


> Well they say I am below standards for the area--what ever that means. I greet pickup rider, and thank them upon drop off. I* haven't once declined and calls*--they can go pound salt--This is just extra money--there are alternatives to make money


The bolded is a big reason why your rating is so low. You can keep your rating higher by declining requests from riders who are likely to rate you low. As Bison pointed out, someone made a list of 100 or types of riders who typically rate lower than most riders. For example, if a rider calls or texts you while you are on your way and says something like "Are you coming?" or "Where are you?", cancel that request immediately. They are very likely to rate you low after the ride.


----------



## wilskro (Oct 15, 2015)

UberHammer said:


> The bolded is a big reason why your rating is so low. You can keep your rating higher by declining requests from riders who are likely to rate you low. As Bison pointed out, someone made a list of 100 or types of riders who typically rate lower than most riders. For example, if a rider calls or texts you while you are on your way and says something like "Are you coming?" or "Where are you?", cancel that request immediately. They are very likely to rate you low after the ride.


 ---
It is all a bunch of nonsense---cut to the chase--do away with the ratings--it's all credit cards--I picked up all kinds of people, I'm not in a popularity contest. for crying out loud. You play hide and seek with the customer on ratings?---yeah then UBER says your cancelling calls. Look I said it a dozen times, it is all nonsense. This is why I don't drive for UBER, and you ask why am I here on the forum, cause they suck and I want all the new guys to be warned. You don't deal with no eye contact, no phone, just email with prefab email letters telling you how sorry they are. Simple as that


----------



## FlDriver (Oct 16, 2015)

wilskro said:


> ---
> It is all a bunch of nonsense---cut to the chase--do away with the ratings--it's all credit cards--I picked up all kinds of people, I'm not in a popularity contest. for crying out loud. You play hide and seek with the customer on ratings?---yeah then UBER says your cancelling calls. Look I said it a dozen times, it is all nonsense. This is why I don't drive for UBER, and you ask why am I here on the forum, cause they suck and I want all the new guys to be warned.


I was with you til that last part. It makes no sense to hang out on an Uber forum if you don't drive for them, which makes me wonder how long you've worked for the taxi industry.

The idea that you're here to help new guys by warning them is laughable. 90% of the drivers aren't on forums like this, so they will never see your posts, and even for those who see them, you're just one person out of many.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> The bolded is a big reason why your rating is so low. You can keep your rating higher by declining requests from riders who are likely to rate you low. As Bison pointed out, someone made a list of 100 or types of riders who typically rate lower than most riders. For example, if a rider calls or texts you while you are on your way and says something like "Are you coming?" or "Where are you?", cancel that request immediately. They are very likely to rate you low after the ride.


POST # 127/UberHammer: Thank You
for the "Notable Nod".
This Frustratingly Resistant student makes
me think of A Famous Texas Air National Guard Pilot, who years after his "service"
pondered a Pot Roast and asked:

☆ ☆" IS...our children Learning ?"☆ ☆

Bison: Let us Pray..............


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

BostonBarry said:


> In the spirit of debate I need to point out I accept every request so long as it isn't inconvenient to rider (heading other way on highway). Ratings currently 4.84 Uber and 4.92 Lyft. I picked up a girl yesterday with 3.5, ready to go when I arrived, pleasant chat, all 5 stars from me. I don't trust drivers to accurately relay to me the quality of a rider.


POST # 126/BostonBarry: YOU, Sir, ...appear...
to be the "Exception
that Proves the Rule" when it comes to 
a Totally NON-Discriminatory Policy
towards Riders. What works for YOU,
seems to be a Rocket-Sled towards
Deactivation for many....including
wilskro.

Bison: Calls'em like he sees'em!


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

LegacyX said:


> Not sure why you would do the ACRO process in the first place? Doesn't this create a worse experience for all involved? Your cancellations are increasing, and the pax are having to wait an increased time for the ride due to other drivers engaging in the same practice.
> 
> I see a lot of complaining on these forums, but no real mind for the passenger. We are based in a customer service industry, our jobs rely on our ability to serve the consumer in a timely fashion. People who engage in the practices listed above are hurting the entire community of drivers who participate in driving for Uber and Lyft.
> 
> ...


POST # 12/LegacyX: Since you've in-
cluded "Summit
Transportation Group" & "Former CEO"
as part of your "Legacy" AND worthy
of UPNF Membership's knowing about,
via your "Signature", please enlighten us:

☆ What is/was STG ?
☆ How long did you work with/for them ?
☆ What "niche" market was/is their
.....Speciality ?
☆ Other than CEO what other Positions
.....did you have, over how many years ?
☆ Why are you no longer CEO ?
☆ Was STG a Sole Proprietorship
.....with you as the 1 employee ?

Your answers will help expand the Body
of Knowledge that has made UPNF "THE"
World Leader in A-B TNC Education and
Community in only 19.75 months.

Please be sure to thank chi1cabby for
his OUTSIZED Contributions to this
A-B TNC Place of Learning with...very
soon...NINE THOUSAND Hyperlinked
News/News Related Threads, a Marathon
Effort, now entering its 19th Consecutive
Month.

chi1cabby : Thank You for your
▪¤▪¤▪¤▪¤▪¤▪¤▪¤ Comity and Durability!


----------



## Chillax (Nov 29, 2015)

vesolehome said:


> Rating has a lot to do with my acceptance. I just had a girl blow a guy in my backseat this weekend while their friend rode shotgun chatting with me the entire time. I rated them a 1. I should have stopped the ride but I'm newer and was t sure how to handle.
> Now Uber tells me I can't work for them if I don't take low rates riders who perform oral sex in your backseat. Oh and if I stopped them, I get a 1 rating and uber won't reverse that either.


I would have reported that to uber. When the rides done tap on trip history, locate the trip, somewhere you can tap on "i had an issue with the rider" theyll get banned


----------

